# Any professional fit session experience in Oregon / south WA?



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

I've been tweaking my position over the last year I've had my new road bike. I figure I've gotten close to making due with a frame that's probably too large but I conceed I think it's time for some outside help. 

After spending some time with someone who knows what they are doing I'd feel a little better taking those numbers and buying a new frame that might suit me better.

[short story long...]

Anyone have any fitting experiences (and have good things to say) with any of the reputable shops in Portland or anywhere in Oregon (even Sourthern Washington)? I'm up for a little travel as I'm in Corvallis so anything is within a day or so.

Feel free to share your experiences!


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

asterisk said:


> Anyone have any fitting experiences (and have good things to say) with any of the reputable shops in Portland or anywhere in Oregon (even Sourthern Washington)? I'm up for a little travel as I'm in Corvallis so anything is within a day or so.
> 
> Feel free to share your experiences!


I had a fit done at Peak Sports in Corvallis 1 1/2 years back. They had (have?) a Serotta Fit Cycle as they were a Serotta dealer for many years. I wasn't expecting miracles from the fit session but I was returning to riding after a 23 year absence and wanted to make sure I was close on the frame size. Cost was $100. It was useful to have the fit cycle to feel how the changes affected the position. 

I've since ridden a considerable amount and read quite a bit more. Peak is now doing a different type of fit from what I've heard. 

The rumor mill says the Bike Gallery on Sandy and River City are both good choices for fits but I have no experience with them


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

asterisk said:


> I've been tweaking my position over the last year I've had my new road bike. I figure I've gotten close to making due with a frame that's probably too large but I conceed I think it's time for some outside help.
> 
> After spending some time with someone who knows what they are doing I'd feel a little better taking those numbers and buying a new frame that might suit me better.
> 
> ...


One of the _very best _ in the country is Michael Sylvester at the Bike Gallery on Sandy Blvd (Portland). His reputation caused me to drive to his shop from Spokane (724 miles round trip) to be fitted by him for a custom bike. I had the custom built to his measurements, and purchased a Serotta later, base on his numbers. Both bikes fit me and worked extremely well for me. He's good enough that I'd drive the distance anytime I thought I needed his services.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

DaveT said:


> One of the _very best _ in the country is Michael Sylvester at the Bike Gallery on Sandy Blvd (Portland).


Pullman, WA is a shorter trip for those in Eastern Washington and we've got a nice little shop with good fit experience and Serotta hardware. In fact, the owner of B&L Bicycles worked with and was trained by Michael Sylvester in Portland, prior to buying the shop in Pullman. More details here: http://www.bandlbicycles.com/fitting.htm


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

MarvinK said:


> Pullman, WA is a shorter trip for those in Eastern Washington and we've got a nice little shop with good fit experience and Serotta hardware. In fact, the owner of B&L Bicycles worked with and was trained by Michael Sylvester in Portland, prior to buying the shop in Pullman. More details here: http://www.bandlbicycles.com/fitting.htm


I've known Brice and have done business with B&L for several years and consider them a very good bike shop. I've not had a fitting done with them, that's why I recommended Bike Gallery. I must say though that I've been in B&L while Brice was doing a fitting and have been impressed with his knowledge, thoroughness and patience demonstrated while I was there.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

*I went to Bike Gallery and was dissapointed*

I did't find the fit experience all that helpful. I'm not convinced most fitters can tell you what is comfortable. You have to determine that. As long as you are close to KOPS you can determine the rest pretty well. I did not use Michael. I had another women, Patty, help me. 

Jaybo


----------

